# MBTI and Composers



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been interested in myers briggs typology indicator for awhile now. I was wondering how many of you are into it. I would like to start a thread where we type composers. I often find that composers are given INTJ just because it is generally given to anyone who is very intelligent.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

It is too easy to make a myers briggs test say what ever you like. It all jsut depends on how you fill out the questions.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Mahler would get something like INTP...


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

For me MBTI seem very 19th century, is there anyone but advertising executives (who really don't want to do a proper jobb!) that believe it is anything but a blunt tool that really don't say very much?
I was MTBIed once when I applied for a jobb with a big US corporation, and I scored pleesingly high on their expectometer just by pre-emptive guessing what answers they valued the highest. I turned down their job offer as I would surely have felt betrayed by a work place where everyone presumably had gotten their positions based on how well they had cheated the system... :tiphat: (I'm a jackass, I know!) ... After this experience I did some research on MBTI and it led me to the conclusion that that it is a useless instrument in any civilised society that really take their research seriously!

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

ptr said:


> guessing what answers they valued the highest.


Good strategy for passing any kind of standardized test. If you're anything like ptr or myself, however, you don't particularly enjoy feeling dirty.

Otherwise, I have a question for pluhagr, why do you want to type composers?

Wait, more question_s_. _How_ are composers "given" any of the categories? _Who's_ giving it to them? This is supposed to be a process for finding out which Jungian type you yourself are. So only composers born since, oh, 1940 could take this test. And how many composers have actually done so?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

ptr said:


> I turned down their job offer as I would surely have felt betrayed by a work place where everyone presumably had gotten their positions based on how well they had cheated the system... :tiphat: (I'm a jackass, I know!)


I know what you mean, I've not the questionable ethical leanings to be comfortable in a corporate sector job either.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

ptr said:


> a work place where everyone presumably had gotten their positions based on how well they had cheated the system...


that's how the interview system works!


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

I am really not concerned with the validity or implication of MBTI. That is not what I wish to discuss. I brought this topic up because I thought it was fun. It's nothing serious at all. I was interested in what others thought certain composers MBTIs were. This thread is not about a critique of MBTI, as that should be saved for a MBTI forum.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler would get something like INTP...


Good. Because that's what I got in one of the (probably rubbish) internet tests. According to the wiki page for INTP Albert Einstein may have been one as well so now I'm way too pleased with the company I've got to risk taking the test again.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll re-phrase the OP like this - I think Carl Jung would have classified Mozart as a ESFP ?

Or you could simplify this further how would Bach or John Cage answer the following question:
39.You are more inclined to experiment than to follow familiar approaches


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Or you could do as the late, great Jacques Barzun suggested, and refuse to take any standardized test of any kind ever again.

Come on. Don't be shy! You can do it!!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

some guy said:


> Or you could do as the late, great Jacques Barzun suggested, and refuse to take any standardized test of any kind ever again.
> 
> Come on. Don't be shy! You can do it!!


Regardless of your age, also state, "I've already passed all my tests some time ago." Say it with a smug smile while you're at it


----------

